# Licence Plate Legalities



## MoparJim (Dec 3, 2014)

Neither of the two previous owners of our BMW had the front plate installed. It was in the trunk mounted to the plastic bracket. For the first 3 or 4 years were owned the car it was still in the trunk. Last year I decided to put it on just to avoid any hassle. I had a Le Baron convertible several years ago without a front plate. I was pulled over for it, but the reality was that it was because the cop thought I looked suspicious. I was doing real estate appraisal and had been taking pictures in a neighborhood. He didn't cite me for no front plate. That happened when I got a parking ticket in Encino in front of my cousin's house (I didn't spot the street cleaning sign when I pulled in late that night and she forgot to tell me)...


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

It's illegal in Ohio until July, but I haven't had a front plate in 15 years.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Autoputzer said:


> My solution was to move...


Nevada has an exception allowing one to not display the front license plate if there was never a front license plate holder installed and no screw holes.

My solution is to capitulate but I improve it by using a nice license plate frame. Nothing special, just thin chrome, silver, or black, depending on the car's design and color. Alfa Romeo owners have it worse. Their design has a big dagger shaped grill that makes a front plate look terrible.

In Europe, some people envy America and want our sized license plate. Here, we want their 22" license plate. I used to but now I like the smaller US size. Australian plates are better. They are similar shaped to European but smaller. Brazilian plates are a bit larger than Australian.


----------

